
Processing monsters - jwilliams
http://rmx.cz/monsters/
======
ideamonk
some of my own experiments - [http://ideamonk.blogspot.com/2008/11/some-work-
in-process-pr...](http://ideamonk.blogspot.com/2008/11/some-work-in-process-
progress.html)

------
ideamonk
if only i could easily install jvm on my ubuntu intrepid ...

